# War File erstellen



## OnDemand (29. Jan 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand verraten wie ich ein War File mittels ANT oder Maven erstelle? Mit Eclipse exportieren ist easy.

Gibt es für Maven etc einen "Universal XML Code"? Das ist alles so speziell irgendwie


----------



## tommysenf (29. Jan 2015)

https://ant.apache.org/manual/Tasks/war.html


----------

